# International 574 3pt lift doesn't work



## Okie574

I purchased an early 70's International 574 with an International front loader a few months ago. The last time I used the tractor for spreading some gravel, the hydraulic system started whining after using it for about an hour. I suspected the fluid and filter, so I changed both. Sure enough, the fluid was yellowish-brown and the filter looked like it hadn't been changed in quite a while. The screen had a layer of reddish stuff on it, as well. I cleaned the screen, installed a new filter and filled the tractor through the port behind the seat with fluid obtained from the local Case dealer that is supposed to be a replacement for Hy-Tran. I started the tractor and the rear lift/3-pt lift does not go up or down. The loader operates as it should and I can shift the transmission and the clutch seems to work as it should. I can hear a faint "tick-tick-tick" noise coming from under the seat area, but other than that, I'm not getting any unusual noises. I still have the box blade attached, so I have not driven the tractor, since I can't raise it. Should I disconnect and drive the tractor around to better circulate the fluid and work air out of the system? Does the rear lift need to be bled when the fluid is drained and re-filled? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Country Boy

Try moving the draft control lever all the way down and up a few times. When I last changed the oil in my 574, I had to do that to get the rear lift working. Sounds like you got some air in the system. Not sure if there is a bleeder for the three point, never came across one when I was working on my 574 in the past. If you can't get it, I could check the Factory Service Manual I have to see if they mention anything. There is only one hydraulic pump, so if the loader is working, then the pump should be okay.


----------



## cyrush

Presume steering and auxiliaries are o/k ??

Hold an auxiliary valve so you are blowing the relief valve and whilst doing this can u operate the 3 point hitch up & Down ???


----------



## Okie574

Thank you for your suggestion, Country Boy. I tried moving the draft control lever as you suggested, but no change. I forgot to mention that when I first fired up the tractor after the fluid change, the front loader worked fine, as with the PTO. I did not try the steering.

I fired up the tractor today and still heard the tick-tick-tick noise and traced it down to the line attached just below the filter cover. I loosened the line and it spit air and fluid, definitely the tick-tick-tick noise I was hearing. I let it run for about 5 or 10 minutes and the spitting minimized, but did not quit completely (the I&T manual I have shows this line to be the power steering pressure outlet). I shut down the tractor and dropped the flow divider to see if there was any blockage, but no evident issues. However, when I fired the tractor back up, I checked the PTO and it will not operate now. I also checked the steering and moving the steering wheel either direction is not moving the front wheels at all. Also, the rear lift still does not work.

Cyrush: will you elaborate on your suggestion? I'm not sure where an auxiliary valve is located or how to hold it so to blow the relief valve. Thanks!


----------



## cyrush

The auxiliary valve is the valve you operate to use the loader. To blow the relief valve just operate the valve untill the loader ram reaches the end of its travel.

Although if you have no steering. forget my suggestion as there is fundamentally something more serious wrong with your m/c. PTO operates from the steering return oil. Don't worry about PTO until you fix hitch & steering.


----------



## cyrush

A silly question ?? does the loader have its own pump Mounter on r/hand side of transmission under foot plates. ???


----------



## Okie574

The hydraulics on my 574 are fixed! I received a suggestion to overfill the hydraulic fluid by 5 gallons. When I got to about 2 gallons in, fluid started dripping out of the filter canister. I loosened the canister a bit and rotated it to help work the o-ring into the groove (better than what I thought was good) and tightened the through bolt until it quit leaking. I fired up the tractor and the hydraulics are working normal! I would say the "leak" at the filter canister was allowing air in the system and the additional fluid helped fill any void in the case that might case an air lock.

Thank you for everyone's suggestions!


----------



## Country Boy

Glad to hear you got it going!


----------



## copperpopper

what causes your implement on your 3 point to bounce or hick-up when lifted up? thanks


----------



## Country Boy

Your hydraulic filter may be getting clogged. I'd replace it if it hasn't been done recently. Check the fluid levels and be sure the reservoir is topped off. If none of that helps, then it could be that your pump is getting bad. Our steering, three point and remote were all acting up and it ended up being a bad pump.


----------



## owner21

Hi Country Boy .As I see i have the same problem with my IHC 3500A (such as had Okie574 ) . I have new hydraulic pump and after changing hydraulic fluid all problems started happening .When TLB came - was dry (no fluid at all).That way I think low level of fluid is one general problem in that tractor and my TLB ...


----------



## fitim

Hello There,

I have a tractor IH 574, i have a problem in the morning when we start working it's just stops and looks like it's in Neutral, Then need to push again clutch pedal, and release then it goes, but it happens many times like that till the tractor gets warm.

I hope you understood my problem thanks in advance for your helping


----------



## owner21

In Your case I think reason are : low oil level ( must be more than max on a stick { In my TLB is 3 inch over max on the stick and all working fine now }..) , Oil filter need to change ...


----------



## Karan

My tractor International power steering 574, hydrolic coming up but not going down...please help


----------



## FredM

Karan said:


> My tractor International power steering 574, hydrolic coming up but not going down...please help


You haven't by any chance shifted the draft control lever??.


----------



## Karan

Yes tried to put it down and up but the hydraulic going up with load but not coming down


----------



## Karan

I mean the draft control I put up and down


----------



## FredM

This is not the best because it has been photo copied so many times, there are 2 options for non lowering.


----------



## FredM

Wondering if this helped??.


----------

